# Best Online T-shirt Designer?



## Jet Custom (Oct 28, 2009)

We are wanting to modify our website to include a "design your shirt online" feature. Does anyone have any experience with the online t-shirt designing software out there? I have been looking at pikiware, melco live designer, expertlogo, etc. I would appreciate any reviews (positive or negative) you can give about these and similar sites. We are really needing something geared toward screen printing that allows pricing to be set per ink color.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Jet Custom said:


> We are wanting to modify our website to include a "design your shirt online" feature. Does anyone have any experience with the online t-shirt designing software out there? I have been looking at pikiware, melco live designer, expertlogo, etc. I would appreciate any reviews (positive or negative) you can give about these and similar sites. We are really needing something geared toward screen printing that allows pricing to be set per ink color.


While you're waiting for posts in this thread, you can find other member's experiences with the various online t-shirt designers posted here:

online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Jet Custom (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, I've looked over those. That's how I found the providers I've been considering. Unfortunately, I mainly found lists of providers but few reviews of the providers. What reviews I did find were often over a year old, so I don't know if they still apply. Thanks for the link though!


----------



## dgpromo (Jan 9, 2008)

You might look at ossdesigner.com.


----------



## joey32569 (May 11, 2008)

Did you pick an online designer? If so what one did you choose and how do you like it?


----------



## patjqm (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Joey, 

Wich one you are using ?


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

We used ossdesigner for a year did not like it....we are now starting to use shirttools.com very easy and has some really cool features...Like it so far, but we are still putting some final touches on it...


----------



## joey32569 (May 11, 2008)

patjqm said:


> Hello Joey,
> 
> Wich one you are using ?


We haven't used one yet. We are in the process of getting started.


----------



## patjqm (Oct 13, 2008)

Thnx Joey, 
Jamioe: Shirttools looks good but has no affiliate possibility :-(


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

I really like the shirttools.com one. I wonder how easy it is to integrate with a different shopping car other than Pinaclecart.


----------



## HV Impressions (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Jamie, I've been using ossdesigner for a while now. I see that you have recently changed programs. You are trying tshirttools.com, how have they been and do you have to pay anything after you pay the program, set up fees or monthly fees?

Thanks, 
Tamara


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

edua - 
Which one are you using on your vinylshirts.com/store website?


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

WEPRINT STUDIO DESIGNER. I do not recomend it


----------

